# A Big Threat That Seems To Have Been Put on the Back Burner



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't been on this forum that long...but I've tried to make valuable contributions.

Something that got me into prepping way back when was the possibility of Nuclear War.

Nasty, nasty subject. Yet I hear very little about people planning for it's possibility.
I have everything from multiple dosimeters, 2 separate CD meters (Geiger Counters)
protective clothing, decontamination supplies, a secure basement to avoid fallout
radiation...and so on.

It could be a long shot, disaster wise, but still a possible scenario. Many 'normal' preps
will still be needed...food, water, medical supplies and what have you. But I'm just
wondering if very many others are considering it happening and making plans. I know
that there is a long list of possible calamities...but considering the madman at the helm
in North Korea...it could happen. Don't respond saying that "If the mushroom cloud
goes up you can lean over and kiss your ass goodbye!". Fallout is survivable. Being
near a nuclear blast...of course not. But there are still a lot of chances for prepared
folk to make it through. That type of thinking is why most of us are here in the first
place.

Anyone else getting ready for Nuclear War besides me? I'm looking to learn from you
guys and maybe provide a little info. of my own.

Google: "Bruce Clayton"

Grim


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Us old boy scouts try to follow the motto and Be Prepared..for anything. No geiger counters yet but may have to snag a few when things start looking tense. My biggest concern is murderous muzzies and or assorted other godless democrats.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wasn't a boy scout. I did take some scouts 
"Up North" and show them the Forest though, circa '68, when SEA was happening


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not as unlikely a possibility, given today's world political landscape, as people would like to think. I am inclined to think it more possible then at the height of the Cold War.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The only protections from radiation are time, distance and shielding. 

Time you are exposed 

Distance from the source of the radiation

Shielding from the source of radiation. 

Your detector wil be able to help you figure out there is a problem, that is the first step in survival. The next step is what to do about it when you find out you are being exposed. 

What are the most likely sources of radiation in your area? Are you near a Nuke plant or a Nuke target? 
What are the prevailing winds? Are they likely to carry fall out to or away from you? 
Do you have a place to go to get out of the radiation? If not do you have a way to evacuate the area quickly? 

Alpha and beta radiation is most harmful if it gets inside of you. It is easy to protect yourself from with very little shielding. However, you have to make sure you are filtering the air you breathe and ensure the water/ food you consume are not exposed to that type of contamination. 

Gamma radiation is a little more difficult to protect yourself from ( requires more shielding) but, it is easier to detect than Alpha. 

If you can get some dosimeters that can be read by you, it may help to prevent you from getting lethal doses when you go out to explore. 

Other than that remember, time, distance and shielding are your friends.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm not sure this is a scenario I want to survive. Possibly the only one I feel situated as such.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Liven 30 min. from Ft. Bragg , I have wondered if Bragg would be a nuke target ? YES There is a very good chance on that . So with that in mind what chance do we have ? I do not have a basement or a back yard big enough for a fall out shelter . With that in mind I hope I can find some land in the country to build a good shelter .


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well the other possibility is a dirty bomb. Enough radiation to crap up the place but not enough to cook people. The detector would really come in handy in that situation. Very useful to prevent accidental ingestion or inhalation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Grim, I have done prep stuff in that area.
i have a Geiger counter and six dosimeters and charger. an air filter system for fallout and other nuclear related supplies such as potassium iodide pills.
I do have a CD 715 meter, however if I have to use that due to overload on my Rad Alert 50 it is too late.
I worry more about a traitorous government than I do a nuke strike.
A fallout condition, I have the basis covered.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like you Grim, I worry about a nuke being detonated around where I live in southern AZ. I feel a small nuke or more probably a dirty bomb from terrorists who sneak across our porous border is a very reasonable concern. I too have the same equipment as you. Down where I am, basements are few and very far between. The home around me are separated by 6 in thick concrete block walls as fences. I finally realized I could utilize the blocks to build a 16 inch walled fallout shelter inside my house and use the patio roof to support the blocks for shielding on the top. 

The "experts" suggest that in the old fashioned idea of all out nuclear war around 1/3 of the US population would die in the initial attack followed by another third dying from radiation and their injuries. I think the idea of a few nukes from Kimmy would be nowhere near that old scenario. Terrorists could sneak nukes into the US fairly easy considering our porous borders. I feel terrorists are a bigger cause for concern than Kimmy.

So yes, in a long winded statement of the obvious, I have prepared as best as I can with no basement.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I go the way we were trained!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I worry about the nuk threat in two different directions .... Obammy is both egotistical and ignorant enough about military & international reality that he could eazy start a VERY hot war that would include theater area battlefield nuks .... the additional direction of worry again concerns super ignorant Obammy - do you think he'd be able to push the button to loosen the nuks?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I'm not sure this is a scenario I want to survive. Possibly the only one I feel situated as such.


When I see the flash...Im gong to hide under my desk with my hands covering my neck....hopefully the video is correct! I should only receive minor burns to the back of my hands! :/


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Would be cool to go out like a toxic crusader!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Those of us who are getting older, remember the mantra "Duck and Cover" during drills in school.

NK's rockets may be able to reach Alaska...and possibly Hawaii and Guam, but no further....yet!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

IF NK fires and reaches something of any consequence there will be immediate response. That will be an ignition point for China to step in. There's a reason the B2's were moved out to Guam this week.



SittingElf said:


> Those of us who are getting older, remember the mantra "Duck and Cover" during drills in school.
> 
> NK's rockets may be able to reach Alaska...and possibly Hawaii and Guam, but no further....yet!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I'm not sure this is a scenario I want to survive. Possibly the only one I feel situated as such.


Good point. There are many in that camp. As a famous person predicted one time when asked about a strategic nuclear exchange between us and Russia..."The survivors will envy the dead."


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, their missiles are undoubtedly of short range presently. That will not last. And what kind of deals
could the Koreans strike with Iran? They could negotiate some sort of bargain (scratch my back & I'll
scratch yours) to provide them with an atomic device...I'm actually a little surprised it hasn't happened
yet! 

Or maybe it's about to...who knows? 

As to their being able to strike Alaska & Guam...I live in Washington state. I'm closer than most others
in the contiguous 48. Something I think about from time to time.

A few years ago (when Japan had their Fukushima disaster & tsunami) there was immediately a run on
the special 22.5 volt batteries that some CD meters use. Well...I got mine. Every few years I buy another.

At one point I had a case of dosimeters (144)...I was living in So. Cal. at the time & sold 3/4 of them to an
outfit known as Survival Inc., run by a fellow named Bill Pier. If you bought one from them you just
might have gotten it from me...indirectly.

Grim


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> IF NK fires and reaches something of any consequence there will be immediate response. That will be an ignition point for China to step in. There's a reason the B2's were moved out to Guam this week.


Where are the SSBN's? The world wonders, (Tennyson).
Will the thing in the WH use the football, or do we all die as part of his plan to help allahole?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

There's always a chance the big one could blow but in my opinion the odds of a shooting nuclear war are extremely small compared to other events we prep for but the good news is that if your prepared for one your what 75% or better prepared for everything.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Grim Reality said:


> At one point I had a case of dosimeters (144)...I was living in So. Cal. at the time & sold 3/4 of them to an
> outfit known as Survival Inc., run by a fellow named Bill Pier. If you bought one from them you just
> might have gotten it from me...indirectly.
> 
> Grim


Not me, I got mine when the guard unit i was in was disbanded, they were going to be thrown out.
Everyone in the unit had to have one.
We were slated as the first reserves to follow the regulars into Germany if the balloon went up.
Our tanks and APC's were already there.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no one knows when, no one knows how but everyone knows the end will come.
a nuke would suck no doubts about it but as others have stated less likely than other nasty me for one I really dislike is bio threats they are sneaky and nasty.
as far as NK shooting a nuke at the US doubtful shooting at anyone else also doubtful every un radical country in the world would be on top of them faster than heard of wild elephants on a peanut factory and I am sure NK would not exist anymore it would just be korea period.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm more worried about an accidental or intentional explosion at a nuke plant. Lots more material than in a bomb and the fallout could last weeks or months.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm more worried about an accidental or intentional explosion at a nuke plant. Lots more material than in a bomb and the fallout could last weeks or months.


I'm with you on the "intentional" part. Our cyber security is weak, and if nefarious hackers shut down the cooling mechanisms at nuke plant, or plants, we'd have our own Fukushima(s).

The same holds true for dams, power plants, even traffic controls/lights. Cyber wars are an extreme danger, and frankly, we are not secure.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm more worried about an accidental or intentional explosion at a nuke plant. Lots more material than in a bomb and the fallout could last weeks or months.


Unless you are talking about a "melt down" and steam explosion, the concentration of fissionable materials used in a reactor are not sufficient to create a nuclear explosion.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

A related scenario is from a long term power outage.

The EMP commission testified before congress that power could possibly be out for years. There have been many articles discussing this subject over the last few years, EMP'S, Solar flares, a cyber pearl harbor etc.. and the thing that always interests me is what they don't talk about. Which is the effect it would have on nuclear power plants. It would make their publicly stated concerns seem like child's play. Which is why they probably don't talk about it much.

They require continuous power in order to keep the fuel rods cool. Without power they would melt down. That's what happened at Fukushima. They have back up generators that run on diesel fuel, but that only lasts about 24 hours.

Can you imagine over a hundred Fukushima's all happening at once?

"If you think the Fukushima situation is bad, consider the fact that the United States is vulnerable to the exact same meltdown situation, except at 124 separate nuclear reactors throughout the country. If anything should happen to our nation's poorly protected electric power grid, these reactors have a high likelihood of failure, say experts, a catastrophic scenario that would most likely lead to the destruction of all life on our planet, including humans."

Nuclear power + grid down event = global extinction for humanity - NaturalNews.com


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The control rods can be put in place to shut down the reactors while running on standby power if needed.
Have not been in a reactor recently, the safety (scram) rods when I was in one could be dropped manually in an emergency bypassing the normal control mechanism. In some reactors a loss of power will release the rods automatically.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You Tube has the Civil Defense films from the 50's,60's. Brings back a lot of memories from school back then.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Most have probably seen these maps or ones like them. Still, since we are talking possible nuclear scenarios I think this is interesting. Kind of tells you where you don't want to be. In a full exchange I don't think it much matters where you are.

US Nuclear Target Map


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many years of serious training in NBC did not reassure me of my chance of living long. Only enabling me to fight a little longer.
Not saying it is hopeless.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a website to put your area into a map and see what will happen with various sized nukes.
NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------

